# Stranger Things 2 spoilers



## Garren Jacobsen (Oct 29, 2017)

Great show. Loved it more than the first. 

I just had a thought. Will done puked up demo-dog larvae at the end of season one. He specifically mentions he did it the one time. So where did those others come from? It appears the egg needs to incubate for a time in a living host. Does that mean there are other hosts out there like Will? Are they too shadow possessed? Or did they just hop over from the Upside Dowm?


----------



## Devor (Oct 29, 2017)

It looked to me like they hopped over from the upside down, probably after incubating in Barbara, but I had the same question and they could've been more clear on that one point.

It was awesome.  We finished it last night.  Lots of fun stuff.

I like the way they handled the question of Dustin's teeth.  Very subtle.


----------



## Heliotrope (Oct 29, 2017)

Lol Dustin's teeth! We just started, 3 episodes in (I don't mind spoilers ) But yeah, I wondered about DUstins' teeth!


----------



## Devor (Oct 29, 2017)

The actor has a condition that caused his teeth to grow in super-late, and it finally happened for him over the last year. So Dustin spends the whole season bragging on his pearly whites, but there's only one mention that they hadn't been there before later on.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Oct 29, 2017)

So it’s been 20 hours and I’m still upset they killed Samwise MFing Gamgee.


----------



## Heliotrope (Oct 31, 2017)

Now if he would only grow a brain like he grew his teeth, all would be good. Stupid Dustin.


----------



## Gryphos (Nov 5, 2017)

Is it just me or did Steve legit turn into one of the best characters? Between babysitting the kids, passing on wisdom to Dustin and facing down a whole bunch of demidogs, he's a true don. (Also, like Dustin, I was wondering how the hell his hair is so perfect.)


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Nov 5, 2017)

Gryphos said:


> Is it just me or did Steve legit turn into one of the best characters? Between babysitting the kids, passing on wisdom to Dustin and facing down a whole bunch of demidogs, he's a true don. (Also, like Dustin, I was wondering how the hell his hair is so perfect.)


But they killed Bob! And yes a week later and still mad.


----------



## Heliotrope (Nov 7, 2017)

Yeah, I so badly wanted to hate Steve so I could feel okay about the romance between Nancy and Johnathon (woman viewer here)... but Steve was amazing! And so GD understanding! 



Gryphos said:


> Is it just me or did Steve legit turn into one of the best characters? Between babysitting the kids, passing on wisdom to Dustin and facing down a whole bunch of demidogs, he's a true don. (Also, like Dustin, I was wondering how the hell his hair is so perfect.)


----------



## FifthView (Nov 7, 2017)

Heliotrope said:


> Yeah, I so badly wanted to hate Steve so I could feel okay about the romance between Nancy and Johnathon (woman viewer here)... but Steve was amazing! And so GD understanding!



If it helps...the actors who play Nancy and Jonathon are a couple in real life, happened sometime between S1 and S2.



Heliotrope said:


> Now if he would only grow a brain like he grew his teeth, all would be good. Stupid Dustin.



Yeah two things surprised me. The first was that Dustin easily turned into my favorite character during S2. The second was that his stupidity in that arc authentically made me begin to not like him. No matter, I still liked him best. Feeling both confused me! I actually thought at one point, "These writers are skating on VERY thin ice with this."


----------



## Heliotrope (Nov 7, 2017)

FifthView said:


> If it helps...the actors who play Nancy and Jonathon are a couple in real life, happened sometime between S1 and S2.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah two things surprised me. The first was that Dustin easily turned into my favorite character during S2. The second was that his stupidity in that arc authentically made me begin to not like him. No matter, I still liked him best. Feeling both confused me! I actually thought at one point, "These writers are skating on VERY thin ice with this."



And then when he was crying on the bleachers at the dance all was redeemed. Maybe because I taught middle school for so long that scene was freaking adorable.


----------



## Heliotrope (Nov 7, 2017)

Ok, thoughts guys... better than season one? I'm not sure. Good, yes... but better? 

I wish there had been more about Jane and her mom. They sent her off on a bizarre side quest to complete her character arc and make her realize she couldn't run anymore, she had to use her "power" for good... but it felt a bit... I don't know... forced? Is that the right word? Like it was sort of plopped in...

Hopper was awesome in this season, I loved how his anger towards losing his daughter played out in his protectiveness over Jane. 

Joyce, hands down my new favourite bad ass mom. Move over Sarah Conners. Joyce's 100% faith in her kid was inspiring.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Nov 7, 2017)

SEason two had the best joke.


----------



## skip.knox (Nov 8, 2017)

Yeah, Episode 7 was pretty ragged. Contrived in many aspects--setting, secondary characters, theme.  The pacing was clumsy. I was just shaking my head; there were so many other ways Eleven could have "realized her true potential" to quote a cartoon my grandson has made me watch far too many times. 

Because it was so artificial, it actually undercut the ending for me. The callbacks reminded me of something I'd rather forget. I hope they learn from that. 

Otherwise, I enjoyed most everything about S2.


----------



## Heliotrope (Nov 8, 2017)

Brian Scott Allen said:


> SEason two had the best joke.


 Oh my god that was the best.


----------

